# Der Zeitmagier



## Pfefi (7. Juni 2009)

Hallo liebe Buffed.de Comm!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Vor einigen Tagen brachte mich ein Poster in einer Umfrage "Welche Heldenklasse" auf eine Idee mit dem Zeitmagier.
Ich habe daher einige Einfälle einfach mal so hingeschrieben. Einfach mal durchlesen, vielleicht gefällt euch die Idee wenn nicht auch gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Falls ihr noch weitere Ideen habt könnt ihr sie gerne erwähnen! Viel Spaß.

*Der Zeitmagier*

1.  Geschichte
2.  Der Anfang…
2.2 Das Volk
2.3 Die Fraktion
2.4 Das Startgebiet
3.  Das Kampfsystem
3.1 Fähigkeiten
4.  Sonstiges


1. Geschichte

Der bronzene Drachenschwarm versucht schon seit geraumer Zeit den Ewigen Drachenschwarm daran zu hindern den verlauf der Zeit zu ändern. Viele Schlachte wurden geschlagen und mit der Hilfe der Allianz und der Horde zerschlagen. Doch nun wo sich die beiden Fraktionen wieder bekriegen rücken immer weniger Truppen zur Verstärkung ein um die Zeit zu schützen. Um bei ihrer Aufgabe den Zeitverlauf zu schützen nicht versagen bedienen sich die Drachen nun einer besonderen Spezialeinheit die für solche Fälle ausgebildet wurde. Mächtige Zeitmagier, die Elite unter ihnen, sollen die Front an der Zeit zerschlagen und den Sieg über die ewigen Drachen bringen…

2. Der Anfang

_2.1 Das Volk_
Wie oben erwähnt gehören Zeitmagier einer neuen Rasse an, den bronzenen Drachen. Wenn ihr euch jetzt fragt, „Sollen wir jetzt mit Drachen spielen??“, dann habt ihr nur halbrecht, denn sicher viele von euch wissen dass Drachen eine Menschengestalt annehmen können.
_
2.3 Die Fraktion_
Der Zeitmagier ist für jede Fraktion spielbar. Da sich die Allianz und die Horde den Respekt bei den Drachenschwärmen verdient haben, mag es an der Schlacht um Berg Hyjal oder anderen wichtigen Ereignissen, haben die Drachen freie Auswahl an welcher Seite sie kämpfen. Dies hat leider zu einer gewissen Spaltung der Drachen geführt, doch handeln die Drachen nie aggressiv gegeneinander… nun ja, so gut wie nie.

_2.4 Das Startgebiet_
Die Zeitmagier starten in einer instanzierten Umgebung, wie es beim Todesritter ist, in den Höhlen der Zeit. Man könnte eine neue HdZ daraus machen: Eine einzige Front und man hat den Buff „Zeitkämpfer“ ständig oben. Dieser ermöglicht es dem Zeitmagier durch die Zeit zu kämpfen wie es die Drachen da in der Drachenöde tun. Wenn Die Zeitmagier alle Aufgaben erfüllt haben und die Schlacht gewonnen haben ist es ihnen möglich die Instanz zu verlassen und ihre Dienste der Allianz oder der Horde anzubieten. Dies könnte man noch ein bisschen ausschmücken usw.


3. Das Kampfsystem

Viele von euch mögen sich jetzt fragen: Noch eine Manaklasse? Ich sage Nein. Zeitmagier haben ähnlich wie Schurken Energie. Nur bei ihnen heißt es Sand, da es aus einer Sanduhr kommt. Die Sanduhr füllt sich langsam wieder mit Sand nachdem man ihn verbraucht hat. Wie gesagt es ist mit der Energie der Schurken sehr ähnlich. Das Maximum an Sand ist 100.

_3.1 Die Fähigkeiten_
Jetzt zu den Fähigkeiten eines Zeitmagiers. Wie schon der Name sagt, bedient sich der Zeitmagier der Magie um die Zeit zu seinen Gunsten zu ändern. Ich sehe den Zeitmagier mehr als Supporter aber er soll auch im Solo-Spiel leicht zu spielen sein.
Hier nun einige Fähigkeiten die mir so eingefallen sind:

„Zeitschlag (20 Sand, global cd): Fügt einem Gegner xy Zeitschaden zu.“

„Verfall (10 Sand, 6 sek cd): Die Zeit lässt den Gegner schneller altern wodurch er über xy Sekunden yx Schaden erleidet.“

„Hast (10 Sand, global cd): Erhöht die Tempowertung eines Verbündetetn um xy.“

„Gemach (20 Sand, global cd): Verringert die Tempowertung eines Gegners um xy“

„Dejavu (20 Sand, 1 min cd): Versetzt den Gegner an die Stelle an der er vor xy Sekunden gestanden ist.“

„Blinzeln (10 Sand, 10 sek cd): Gleiche Cast wie beim Magier..“

„Sanduhr umdrehen (3min cd): Füllt die Sanduhr komplett auf.“

Sandgrab (40 Sand, 2 Sek cd): Der Feind wird in einem Sandgrab eingeschlossen und ist für 1 Min handlungsunfähig. Das Sandgrab fügt dem Ziel zusätzlich xy Schaden zu. Es kann immer nur ein Ziel gefangen sein.

Schale der Zeit: Greift in die Schale und nehmt Euch was Ihr braucht!

Zeitsturm (40 Sand, 12 sek cd): Fügt Gegner in einem kegelförmigen Bereich vor dem Magier xy Schaden zu und macht diese kurz handlungsunfähig.

„Zeitstopp (40 Sand, 20 sek cd): Stoppt den Gegner 4 Sekunden lang und macht ihn Handlungsunfhäig.“

"Zeitsprung (30 Sand, 10min cd): Setzt sämtliche von der Gruppe oder dem Schlachtzug bestehende Cooldowns auf 0. Spieler die von Zeitsprung betroffen wurden erhalten den Debuff „Zeit erschöpfung“."

„Zeitriss (20 Sand, 20min cd): Reißt das Zeitgefüge auseinander wodurch 2 Gegner verschwinden. Verschwundene Gegner geben keine Ep und hinterlassen keine Beute. Spieler können nicht ins Ziel genommen werden.“


Und so weiter…

4. Sonstiges

Ab Level 70 können Zeitmagier eine Quest abschließen die es ihnen ermöglicht sich in die Drachenform zu verwandeln. Dies wäre dann für sie das Flugmount wie für den Druiden die Krähe.

Haustier: Das Sandmännchen -> Benutzen: Lässt ein befreundetes Ziel 5 Sek. in Schlummerschlaf verfallen "Süße träume" (2 Min. Abklingzeit)

_Skillbäume_
Da hab ich mich noch nicht entschieden, da es (wie ihr sicher alle wisst) sehr viele mögliche Variationen gibt. Vorraussichtlich habe, bzw hatte ich vor den Zeitmagier zu einer Supporterklasse zu machen! Also wird es fix einen Support-Baum geben. Es höchstwahrscheinlich auch einen PvP Baum geben der mehr auf CC setzt. Der dritte ist noch unentschieden. 


Als allererstes vielen Dank für all das Feedback und die Kommentare, ich hätte mir nie erwartet dass es soviel sein wird. Und danke auf fürs viele Loben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Das Thema wird auf alle Fälle weiter überarbeitet und verbessert da es hier sovielen Gefällt =) Es wird eine detailiertetre Story geben und andere Infos.
WICHTIG: Habt ihr Anregungen oder gute Ideen dann schreibt sie bitte! Das ist sehr wichtig denn die Meinung von jedem ist gefragt!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielleicht können wir ja doch was bei Blizz erreichen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btw: Ja die Namen Hast und Gemach sind aus FF, aber mir viel nichts anderes ein. Kann man ja umbenennen xD Haut rein!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Pfefi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sundarkness (7. Juni 2009)

Gute Idee und ausserdem schön geschrieben

Toll ab ins offizelle Forum damit!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG
Sun


----------



## Kelthelas (7. Juni 2009)

Hmmm naja ehm würden sich die Drachen im bg dann gegenseitig in den zeitriss werfen?


----------



## Durbem (7. Juni 2009)

Ich finde deine Idee eigentlich ziemlich gut!

Mal was kreatives, neues. hat was. 

Soll er denn nun ein Caster sein oder ein Melee? Heiler oder Tank?

Aber ansonsten super.


----------



## Sundarkness (7. Juni 2009)

Kelthelas schrieb:


> Hmmm naja ehm würden sich die Drachen im bg dann gegenseitig in den zeitriss werfen?



natürlich ^^
wird bestimmt lustig mit Timemages in BG's!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pfefi (7. Juni 2009)

Durbem schrieb:


> Ich finde deine Idee eigentlich ziemlich gut!
> 
> Mal was kreatives, neues. hat was.
> 
> ...



Bin davon ausgegangen dass er Caster ist und Supporter indem er die Tempowertung erhöht usw. Mögliche Tanksupport-Fähigkeit wäre ein Zeitausdehnungsfeld. Das slowt die gegner im Umkreis von bla bla bla xD
KOmmt Leute, will noch mehr Ideen hören  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (7. Juni 2009)

Die Idee ist nich schlecht aber recht übertrieben als das Blizz die Idee so auf greift.
Aber gut ist sie auf alle Fälle.

d[-.-]b


----------



## EvilStorm (7. Juni 2009)

Pfefi schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> „Zeitschlag (20 Sand, global cd): Fügt einem Gegner xy Zeitschaden zu.“
> 
> ...



Meinst du nicht, 6sek. ist nich ein bisschen zu imba?

4sek. Stun,
2sek. kann der Gegner was machen
4sek. Stun

LOL?

Der Zeitriss ist auch ein bisschen zu imba... ich meine.. wenn sie durch einen Zeitriss ausser Kampf gesetzt wurden, sterben sie doch... Wenn Leute einfach nur eine Instanz clear haben wollen, dann nimmt man einfach genug von dennen mit und tata.. die Ini ist clear und hat denn World First Kill...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG!


----------



## Versace83 (8. Juni 2009)

Sehr nette Idee... wäre eine Klasse, die ich gerne spielen würde, im gegensatz zum DK.


----------



## Reo_MC (8. Juni 2009)

EvilStorm schrieb:


> Meinst du nicht, 6sek. ist nich ein bisschen zu imba?
> 
> 4sek. Stun,
> 2sek. kann der Gegner was machen
> ...



Stimmt vollkommen, aber andererseits entscheidet dann auch Blizz, ob überhaupt, wie und wann diese Attacken dann umgesetzt werden.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (8. Juni 2009)

EvilStorm schrieb:


> Meinst du nicht, 6sek. ist nich ein bisschen zu imba?
> 
> 4sek. Stun,
> 2sek. kann der Gegner was machen
> ...



Mir scheint du hast den Sinn des Threads noch nicht erkannt. Es geht hier hauptsächlich darum, eine neue Klasse zu entwerfen. Inwiefern die stats in dem achso omq Pvp ImBA übertrieben sind, lässt sich hinterher immer noch überarbeiten.

@TE: Schöne Idee, bin mal gespannt was sich die Community weiter ausdenkt^^


----------



## Raheema (8. Juni 2009)

ich finds klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
lustig geschrieben nd dasm it der zeituhr is auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cloze (8. Juni 2009)

Ich denke eher, dass er mit "Zeitriss" sowas wie Totstellen vom Jäger meint.

Du hast dir echt Mühe gegeben. Find ich super!


----------



## radio-activ (8. Juni 2009)

Drachkin als neue Rasse könnt ich mir auch gut vorstellen, allerding denk ich eher, das wenn eine (bzw 2 Horde/Allianz) neue Rasse ins Spiel kommt, dann wird das so ähnlich wie bei BC, also zwei komplett neue Rassen, die es bis dahin im Spiel noch nicht gibt.


----------



## NarYethz (8. Juni 2009)

jo, echt top idee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und klingt aufs erste nich mal so überimba. abgesehen vom bereits erwähnten balancing, aber das soll ja nich das problem sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich könnt mir vorstellen, dass der magier vllt noch folgendes bekommen könnte:

[Sandmonster] - Unterstützt euch 3min lang im Kampf.
Sandmonster verfügt über folgende Fähigkeiten:
-Treibsand: verlangsamt die gegner in 10meter radius um 40% + hohe Bedrohung [15sec Cd, hält 3sec]
-Spott: naja standart halt^^
-Sand werfen: xy schaden

das ding könnte bissl dem erdele ähneln, nur dass es keine totem-reichweite hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


cd von dem ganzen: 10 oder 15min 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Nayomi (8. Juni 2009)

boah also ich finde deine idee echt geil*strahl* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
würde so eine timemage auf jedenfall spielen =D

wenn bliiz das bissel mit dem balance hinbekommen würde echt super sein ^^

muha einen dk ins ewige nichts der zeit zaubern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Lg Nayomi.


----------



## mad zombie (8. Juni 2009)

ja, echt, ne coole Idee!
vor allem für die leute, die sich mit dem dk nicht identifizieren können (z.B. me<---), ne richtig gute sache!
zeitmagier, dass klingt doch schon cool =D
und auch die sanduhr find ich geil^^
klar, die einzelnen fähigkeiten sind schon ziemlich hart - besonders der zeitriss... grade der gefällt mir aber ziemlich gut, ne richtig geile fähigkeit zum questen^^
vllt. könnte man den irgendwie nerfen, wenn man in ner gruppe spielt^^
oder man macht den zeitriss nicht endgültig, sondern verschiebt die gegner nur in eine andere zeitebene, aus der man sie irgendwann (zeitpunkt ist frei wählbar) zurückholen muss, weil man sonst nen harten debuff kriegt - damit man sich auch konzentrieren muss und das ganze nicht zu imba zu machen...
und das mit dem einfach durchmarschieren durch ne ini geht natürlich nciht - bosse sind logischerweise immun gegen den zeitriss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber gut, das ist ja, wie schon bemerkt auch nicht sinn des threads, details auszuarbeiten^^
trotzdem noch eins: die farbe des zeitmagiers ist natürlich golden xD

ich würde dem zeitmagier eher ne aura geben, als buffs, die man casten muss...
ne haste-aura und ne verlangsamungs-aura ( für gegner logischerweise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 
eine idee wäre auch ne ebenenverschiebung, dass man auf eine andere zeit-ebene wechselt, immun gegen angriffe ist und z.b. "verjüngung" casten kann (dann müsste man natürlich den dudu-hot umbenennen^^) und somit zum "notfall-healer" wird...
während man auf einer anderen ebene ist, kriegt man natürlich auch einen debuff, sowas wie "instabilität" oder so, weil die zeit halt nicht stabil ist... 
vllt. stirbt man dann einfach irgendwann, einfach random, die zeit ist eben ne gefährliche sache... 
würde dem ganzen so nen andrenalin-kick geben^^

ich hab bestimmt noch mehr ideen, aber bin grad derbst müde^^
ich schau dann morgen nochmal xD

lg


----------



## Nayomi (8. Juni 2009)

*schreit* BLizzard hier is mal was kreatives 
nehmt das rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shohet (8. Juni 2009)

Der erste Klassenvorschlag hier im Buffed Forum ,der mir gefällt !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dabow (8. Juni 2009)

Pfefi schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffed.de Comm!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sehr schön 

/push

Du hast dir wirklich Gedanken gemacht


----------



## EvilStorm (8. Juni 2009)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Mir scheint du hast den Sinn des Threads noch nicht erkannt. Es geht hier hauptsächlich darum, eine neue Klasse zu entwerfen. Inwiefern die stats in dem achso omq Pvp ImBA übertrieben sind, lässt sich hinterher immer noch überarbeiten.
> 
> @TE: Schöne Idee, bin mal gespannt was sich die Community weiter ausdenkt^^



Natürlich hab ich denn Sinn des Thread's nicht verstanden.. dafür bin ich ja auch zu dumm.. Gott! Gib mir die Weisheit!
*ironie off*

Natürlich finde ich die Idee auch geil.. Vorallem das mit der Fluggestalt.. Drachen sind sowieso beliebt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber man sollte eben nicht gleich übertreiben mit Stuns...




mad schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> eine idee wäre auch ne ebenenverschiebung, dass man auf eine andere zeit-ebene wechselt, immun gegen angriffe ist und z.b. "verjüngung" casten kann (dann müsste man natürlich den dudu-hot umbenennen^^) und somit zum "notfall-healer" wird...
> während man auf einer anderen ebene ist, kriegt man natürlich auch einen debuff, sowas wie "instabilität" oder so, weil die zeit halt nicht stabil ist...
> ...



Diese Idee find ich auch gut.. Das mit dem random sterben find ich geil.. Wenn man einfach nur ein bisschen Glück haben muss mit dem Überleben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Vielleicht könnte man das auch noch ein bisschen ausskillen, damit man höhere Chancen hat dies zu überleben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Soviel von mir

LG!


----------



## Nexus.X (8. Juni 2009)

Sehr schöne Idee, gefällt mir gut und hört sich interessant an.

Hier vielleicht noch ein paar Ideen:

"Zeitsprung (30 Sand, 5-10min cd): Setzt sämtliche von der Gruppe oder dem Schlachtzug bestehende Cooldowns auf 0."

"Fixierte Beschleunigung (20 Sand, 3min cd): Erhöht das Bewegungtempo 10 Sekunden lang um 75%. Nur auf andere Spieler anwendbar"

"Quelle der Zeit (40 Sand, 15min cd): Erschafft 30 Sekunden einen Brunnen aus Zeitsand welcher im Umkreis von 20 Meter um sich, sämtliche Manakosten von Gruppen- und Schlachtzugsmitgliedern auf 0% reduziert und dessen Kampfeswillen erweckt:
Erhöht die Manaregeneration um 300% - Energieregenration um 200% und erzeugt alle 2 Sekunden 6 Wut und Runenmacht bei allen Spielern die sich im Effektradius um den Brunnen bewegen."

Hoffe sind soweit akzeptabel und das es noch viele andere Ideen zum lesen gibt.

MfG Nex  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valnar93 (8. Juni 2009)

Pfefi schrieb:


> „Dejavu (20 Sand, 1 min cd): Versetzt den Gegner an die Stelle an der er vor xy Sekunden gestanden ist.“



Die absolut geilste Idee, die ich seit langem gehört habe.

Einfach Klasse...*berührt sein*


----------



## Industrialz (8. Juni 2009)

ALter komm mal klar die Begriffe UND die Fähigkeiten dazu, sind doch alle sowas von Final Fantasy 10 und FF10-2 geklaut ....omg


----------



## Vóíd123 (8. Juni 2009)

Industrialz schrieb:


> ALter komm mal klar die Begriffe UND die Fähigkeiten dazu, sind doch alle sowas von Final Fantasy 10 und FF10-2 geklaut ....omg




Na und? die ideen das in WOW umzusetzen sind trotzdem was kreatives und eine absolut coole idee, wär mal was neues!

von mir ganz klar daumen hoch für diese idee!

LG


----------



## Maghar (8. Juni 2009)

Industrialz schrieb:


> ALter komm mal klar die Begriffe UND die Fähigkeiten dazu, sind doch alle sowas von Final Fantasy 10 und FF10-2 geklaut ....omg



wahnsinn der erste flame erst auf der zweiten seite... das bedeutet das thema is geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ne ernsthaft mal  die idee is nich schlecht... 
vllt könnte man es auch so machen dass die jungmagier wenn sie das startgebiet verlassen die wahl haben ob sie verderbt werden (ewige drachen) und zur horde gehen oder ob sie hüter werden (bronzene drachenschwarm) und zur allianz gehen. okay klingt vllt nen bisschen krass anti-horde weil die nun die bösen bekommen aber hey verdammt so passts nunmal xD 
und wenn die dann auch dieses schwarze rumgeflause am körper haben dann sehen die schon fast aus wie nen shadow-priest ^.~ 

mit der rassenwahl wär ja kein problem  soweit ich weiss können die ja theoretisch die form aller humanoiden annehmen... siehe chromie auf dem wyrmruhtempel...

ich werd ma nen paar skizzen machen heute mal schauen ^.~


----------



## Kawock (8. Juni 2009)

Industrialz schrieb:


> ALter komm mal klar die Begriffe UND die Fähigkeiten dazu, sind doch alle sowas von Final Fantasy 10 und FF10-2 geklaut ....omg



Skandal!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Aber echt Spitze Idee, lässt sich Prima lesen und hineinversetzen!


----------



## Nexus.X (8. Juni 2009)

Industrialz schrieb:


> ALter komm mal klar die Begriffe UND die Fähigkeiten dazu, sind doch alle sowas von Final Fantasy 10 und FF10-2 geklaut ....omg


1. Woher willst du wissen das er "alt" ist?
2. Glaube er ist klarer bei Verstand als manch andere, da er sich Gedanken drum macht das Spiel mal wieder etwas ... naja ... verbessern nicht ... erneut interessant zu gestalten (mit fällt grad kein Wort ein, bin müde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
3. so ziemlich JEDE Fähigkeit gabs schonmal, irgendwo, irgendwann, bei irgendwas ... Wenn man darauf Wert legen würde gäbs in 5 Jahren keine Spiele mehr, könnt ja alles irgendwo geklaut worden sein. 

Zum Thema: Die Sache Ewigen / Bronzenen Drachenschwarm - Horde / Allianz ... Wenn die sich nach verlassen der Trainingszone (Startgebiet) in Humanoiden verwandelns, woran erkennt man dann noch den Unterschied? (Ausser vielleicht bei der Fugggestalt später) 

MfG Nex   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pahhw (8. Juni 2009)

wenn man seine "Menschliche Gestalt" noch anpassen könnte enspreche der Allianz bzw Horde wär das nch was als Gnom wäre es bestimmt passend ich denk da nur an Chromie 

Aber sonst ganz nett

„Zeitstopp (40 Sand, 6 sek cd): Stoppt den Gegner 4 Sekunden lang und macht ihn Handlungsunfhäig.“
Ähnlich dem Skil des Frost dks "Zehrende Kälte" und könnte als Tankskill ausgebaut werden

„Zeitriss (20 Sand, 20min cd): Reißt das Zeitgefüge auseinander wodurch sämtliche Gegner verschwinden. Verschwundene Gegner geben keine Ep und hinterlassen keine Beute.“
UMGEÄNDERT IN:
„Zeitriss (20 Sand, 20min cd): Reißt das Zeitgefüge auseinander wodurch sämtliche Gegner Schaden erleiden" ICH DENKE GRADE AN DIE Sechsdämonentasche LINK http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=7734 
IN verbindung mit dem Eiskreis den die Naga in de Zangarmarschen machen etwa in der Art

Der Zeitmagier leuchtet in Bronzenem Licht und braune (Sandfarbend halt) Kreise (ähnlich den Zonen der Leere im OBSIDIANSANKTUM) erscheinen und es passieren 3 von 10 sachen Nach 3/6/9 Sek (Zeitverzögerung halt^^)
1. Feuerball
2. Frostblitz 
3. Blitzschlage 
4. Schattenblitz
5. Heiliges Licht (Heilt jemanden im Raid oder auch den Boss)
6. Ein Buff für den Raid (Nozdormus Segen 1 Minute 5% Haste dazu)
7. Jemand Totes wird Belebt (kleiner Zeitsprung zurück)
8. Ein Elementar erschein (sowie die vom Frostmage der von den Shami Totems)
9. Jemand erscheint und kämpft für die Gruppe (Ein Prister aus der Vergangenheit ODER ein Mage evtl Milhaus Manasturm aus der ARKATRAZ)
10. Ein ewiger Drache erschein und greift WAHLLOS die Gegner und den Raid an.


----------



## darling - bealgun (8. Juni 2009)

Der Zeitmagier ... IM PO SAND ! *g* mir gefallen einige ideen und die geschichte dazu. und endlich mal nen magier, der dann auch in den patches gebufft/generft wird.. die normalen werden ja grad ignoriert ^^


----------



## MadRedCap (8. Juni 2009)

Gute Idee, gerade das Dejavu klingt echt nett. Würde ich mir so als das Anti-Blinzeln vorstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Aber wie sollten da die Skilltrees aussehen?

Dot, Damage, Support? Damage, CC, Support?

Ich wär ja dann dafür, dass komplett eine neue Magieart den Weg ins Spiel findet, á la Erde oder Zeit. Das so nur der Zeitmagier darauf zurückgreifen kann und damit nicht wie der DK auf Schattenschaden und Frostschaden aufbaut, ist ja nur eine Mischung aus altem.

Die Trennung zwischen Horde und Allianz dürfte aber aufgrund der Vorgeschichte schwierig werden.


----------



## NarYethz (8. Juni 2009)

Pahhw schrieb:


> Der Zeitmagier leuchtet in Bronzenem Licht und braune (Sandfarbend halt) Kreise (ähnlich den Zonen der Leere im OBSIDIANSANKTUM) erscheinen und es passieren 3 von 10 sachen Nach 3/6/9 Sek (Zeitverzögerung halt^^)
> 1. Feuerball
> 2. Frostblitz
> 3. Blitzschlage
> ...



Find das wahllos angreifen des Drachen bissl blöd, ich mein das soll doch ne positive fähigkeit sein, die man auch nur einsetzt, wenn es brenzlich wird (siehe 20min cd) da fände ich, müssen die schadenszauber schon gut dmg machen und der drache sollte nur feindliche angreifen und auch das heilige licht sollte niemals den boss heilen oO
mfg


----------



## Gangatwo (8. Juni 2009)

Die Idee an sich finde ich an sich eigentlich auch ne ganz gute Idee. Dennoch währe da wesentlich mehr als nur das Balancing noch zu überdenken.
Zum Beispiel, Attacke XY benötigt 20 Sand. Frage: Wie regeneriert der Zeitmagier Sand? Indem er schaden austeilt oder regeneriert er Sand über Zeit, wobei die Max. rate an Sand skalliert werden muss bzw. wieviel Sand reggt er in 5 Sek/reggt er pro Treffer? Weiviel Sand wird er haben? Als Meele könnt ich mir da eig. nur die standart 100 Sand/Wut/Energie/Runenmacht vorstellen (Equip,skills und Glyphen ausgeschlossen)
Als Caster würde er demach mehr Sand benötigen, wobei natürlich auch der Spell an sich mehr Sand kosten müsste da er ja nicht mal eben sein Sand wieder bekommt außer durch Sanduhr(?) hieß der skill glaub ich und dann währen 3min CD auch wieder viel zu viel (meiner meinung nach), z.B. Mage kann ja auch kein Frostblitz für 20 Mana raushaun (jetzt mal als "groben" vergleich genommen) 

Wie anfangs gesagt, an für sich ne echt nette Idee die es sich lohnen würde zu Testen. Aber wie auch gesagt muss da halt viel Arbeit allein schon für die Grundlagen des Zeitmagiers investiers werden.

Und zu den Thema das ist ja eh alles nur aus FF XY geklaut. Kleine Info. Erfolge und auch andere viele neuer Änderungen sind auch nicht von Blizz gekommen und da hat auch niemand Mimimi gerufen.

PS: Dennoch denke ich auch das Blizzard den Zeitmagier nicht einbringen wird, da sie sich ja auch noch ein wenig nach der Storyline von Warcraft richten müssen. Oder sie benennen es in " World of AllCraft" um. Oder ich hab einfach die stelle mit Zeitmagier ubersehen^^
Scherz bei seite.
Blizzard geht auf einiges was die Community schreit ein ( hat seine Vor- und Nachteile) dennoch sieht man dann auch nur die sachen die ein wenig mit der Storyline von Warcraft zu tun haben. Gutes Beispiel ist da Naxx für lvl 80er. Community schreit " give T3 Styl"! Da Blizz nicht einfach nur den Skinn kopieren wollten haben sie einfach Naxx komplett rüber gebracht.
Ober auch " Nerf Palas!".. Blizz nerft Palas = "Nerft DK's!".. Blizz nerft DK's = DK's+Pala "Buff Pala/DK, selbst PvE geht nix mehr!" Blizz bufft Palas/DK's = Nerf Palas/DK's im PvE, fahren viel zu viel DPS!".... = Entlose Kette die auch erstmal nicht gebrochen wird ( Mal ein Nachteil das Blizzard auch manchmal auf zu viele schreie der Community eingeht)

Und genau so und nicht anders wird es dann mit den Zeitmagiern ablaufen (sollen sie eingebaut werden). Wegen was auch immer. Zu viel Stun,DMG,Burst-DMG usw...

Das soll dann auch erstmal gewesen sein.

Edit: Wenn währe ich eh das er als Caster eingebaut werden sollte, weil Meeles gibts wie Sand am am Meer und werden für Raids immer unbeliebter (BSP: Suche noch 9 leute für Kammer 10er [ 2 Tanks, 2 Heiler, 5 Ranged DD's]wtf? Oo )!

MfG


----------



## Berrid (8. Juni 2009)

Gute Idee , liest sich sehr gut.

Mal zu meinen Vorrednern, ihr brauch jetzt nicht anfangen die fähigkeiten des" Zeitmagier" auseinander zu pflücken, das wird Blizz schon "schön " machen
und seid wann hält sich Blizz an die Storyline von Warcraft, die lassen  Characktere sterben und wieder auferstehen wie es ihnen gefällt.


----------



## Saberclaw (8. Juni 2009)

Super Idee, schon mal ein Lob für die Mühe an dieser Stelle ;-)


Das einzige was mich grad stört sind paar Elemente wie z.b. der "Zeitschlag".

Damit das ganze relativ logisch bleibt, muss man zunächst sagen, dass Zeit (Achtung jetz kommt Einstein) ein relativer Begriff ist. Zeit ist im WoWschen Sinne gesehen nicht formbar oder in einer Weise kontrollierbar, sodass damit ein "Zeitschlag" d.h. ein direkter Schaden verursacht werden kann, denn es is ja im Prinzip nichts da, was man auf diese Weise manipulieren kann. Im Gegensatz dazu steht z.b. das Feuer. Feuer ist Hitze/Wärme, welches als Energie definitiv präsent ist und deshalb im Kontext der Fantasy-Welt manipulierbar ist.

Verfall dagegen, der einen Dot darstellt und die Zeit um den Gegner herum manipuliert, passt da schon besser in das Schema.
Nun könnte man aber auch sagen "Warum denjenigen net einfach gleich bis zum Tode hin altern lassen?", was ein Problem darstellt. 
Vor allem glaube ich, dass der bronzene Drachenschwarm net grad happy is, wenn die Macht die Zeit zu manipulieren dazu benutzt würde um XY über den Jordan zu befördern. Die ganzen Buffs mit Haste etc. ,welche eher passiv und zur Stärkung dienen, sehe ich nicht als Problem. Ich würde sogar noch eine Fähigkeit hinzufügen:

_"Zeitsprung" (ich lehne mich hier an Dota an, der eine oder andere wirds evtl erkennen) quasi der "oh shit"-Button des Zeitmagiers:
Ihr durchbrecht die Grenzen der Zeit, wodurch ihr >festgelegter Wert< Sekunden in der Zeit zurückreißt. Gesundheit, Stärkungszauber, Sand, Standort und sonstige Werte, werden auf den Stand von vor >festgelegter Wert< Sekunden gebracht. Seid ihr Träger einer Flagge, wird diese bei Benutzung der Fähigkeit zurückgebracht. Benutzt diese Fähigkeit mit bedacht, sie könnte sich auch negativ auswirken!_


Damit der Zeitmagier aber auch net nur mit Dots um sich schleudert, sollte eine zusätzliche Schadensquelle her. 
Und hier kommt mein Vorschlag für eine Neuerung:

Stoffie im Nahkampf, d.h. der Zeitmagier kann mit Zweihandschwertern und Stäben in den Nahkampf ziehen. Dabei sei noch zu erwähnen, dass der Zeitmagier aus meiner Sichtweise ebenfalls das Attribut der Intelligenz hat. Da er jedoch mit "Sand" arbeitet wirkt sich Intelligenz bei ihm nur auf die Zaubermacht aus. Willenskraft steigert die Sandregenerationsrate jedoch nur um einen minimalen Anteil, damit das ganze net ausm Ruder läuft.

Um ordentlich was auszuteilen, verzaubert der Zeitmagier seine Waffe mit Arkanmagie. Der Unterschied zum "Magier" besteht also darin, die Energie der Magie mit Hilfe von Nahkampfwaffen (vll auch Fernkampf, damit auch mal die Jäger in Sachen Waffen Konkurrenz bekommen^^, wobei ich zugeben muss, dass das sehr unästhetisch wäre...) zu kanalisieren und damit zu Schaden.

Um im PvP oder auch PvE net sofort im Nahkampf umgebrezelt zu werden, bedient sich der Zeitmagier eines nur auf sich selbst wirkbaren Spruch namens "Drachenrüstung" oder auch "Schuppenrüstung". Da er Teil des bronzenen Drachenschwarms ist fände ich das eigentlich logisch, wenn man robuste Drachenschuppen als Grundlage für eine Art magischen Schutzes nehmen würde. Die dadurch erhaltene Rüstungswertung entspricht dann einem Wert, der sich zwischen Leder und schwerer Rüstung einpendelt.

Die Talentbäume stelle ich mir folgendermaßen vor: jeweils einen Baum für Stärkungszauber pur, Dps (Melee/evtl ranged) und Heilung (warum jemanden altern lassen, wenn man net auch "verjüngen" kann^^)


Nun ja, soviel dazu, hab einfach mal meiner Fantasie freien Lauf gelassen. Man kann aber auch hier wieder sehen, dass bei neuen Klassenideen immer wieder Ähnlichkeiten zu bereits existierenden Klassen vorhanden sind, was eine Individualität nicht gerade begünstigt.

Dennoch finde ich die Idee super, bin gespannt, was noch so alles an Ideen dazu kommt :-)


Gruß Saberclaw


----------



## Ildraco (8. Juni 2009)

Zeitmagier find ich echt Klasse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auch die Fähigkeiten sind cool. Nur der Zeitriss ist ein bisschen happig. Stellt euch vor ein Zeitmagier Zeitmage (wah Anglizismus) macht den Zeitriss bei Malygos. Schwupps ist der Boss weg und hin und es gibt keine Beute. 

Fähigkeit:

Sandkasten: (80 Sand, 2 Sekunden Wirkzeit)  Wirkung: Der Feind wird in eine Sanduhr eingeschlossen und erhält Sand und Erstickungsschaden. 

Schwellen der Zeit: (40 Sand, Sofortzauber) Wirkung: Der Magier macht sich die Zeit zunutze um die Luftmassen die unter seinen Füßen sind für kurze Zeit
                                                                              in der Zeit einzufrieren. Damit kann er durch die Luft laufen. Wie Federfall mit Fliegen gekreuzt. 

Tempus Fugit: Anstelle eines Mounts bekommt der Magier diese Fähigkeit mit der er dann 100% geschwindigkeit zum Beispiel bekommt. Später kann er ja dann 
fürs Fliegen den oben vorgeschlagenen Drachenskin bekommen.^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## volvex (8. Juni 2009)

grundsätzlich ne gute idee (auch wenn von Final Fantasy geklaut)!

das problem ist allerdings, dass mit fortlaufendem progress ab 3.0 tempowertung
immer unwichtiger und rüstungsdurchschlag immer relevanter wird.

ich wäre deshalb für eine klasse, der man eine hohe genauigkeit oder
hohe durchschlagskraft nachsagen kann, oder sonst eine ähnliche
eigentschaft die eben rüstungsdurchschlagskraft impliziert.

alerdings ist eine neue klasse vor 4.0 unrealistisch und wer weiß wie es bis
dahin mit der wertigkeit der werte(*g*) steht.


----------



## Exhumedx (8. Juni 2009)

Genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich würde einen Zeitmagier spielen ^^


----------



## Charom (8. Juni 2009)

Es ist eigentlich eine nette Idee. Leider spricht vieles dagegen.

1. Das sich die Drachen der Allianz oder der Hode anschliessen wiederspricht total der Geschichte, auch wenn eine Zeitlang miteinander gekämpft wurde.
2. Eine Schadensart "Zeitschaden" würde zuviele Veränderungen ins Spiel bringen, vorallem in die Arena und Battlegrounde (Thema Wiederstände).
3. Deine Idee für den "Zeitmagier" sind nett ausgedacht, aber natürlich viel zu "IMBA", wie schon gesagt wurde. Zudem kommt es rüber als wäre der Zeitmagier nur jemand der im Raid steht wie ein Totem.


Ich habe mir allerdings auch schon einige Gedanken darüber gemacht was für eine weitere Klasse man ins Spiel bringen könnte.
Da dachte ich eigentlich direkt an einen "Nekromanen", das ist allerdins schon der Todesritter schon in einer gewissen Art und Weise zudem würde es wiederum auch nicht in die Geschichte passen.
Daher habe ich weiter überlegt und bin dann auf die "Späher" gestoßen. Wenn man alleine mal den Namen dieser Klasse überdenken würde, weiß jeder direkt das diese KLASSE bei JEDER Fraktion vorkommt, allerdings nur als NPCs.

Ich könnte mir jedenfalls vorstellen einen "Späher" zuspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Secles (8. Juni 2009)

Hallo erstmal...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also, eigentlich ne sehr nette Idee. Kreativ ausgedacht, auch wenn ein paar Fähigkeiten etwas zu stark scheinen.
ABER: Storytechnisch wäre es aber wohl untragbar. 
1.) Sind die Aspekte weitgehenst unparteiisch. Sprich sie würden wohl kaum aktiv für irgendeine Seite kämpfen. 
2.) Würde es wenig Sinn machen wenn der Drache in einer schwachen Sterblichenform gegen das Böse kämpft. Dann wohl doch ein pöser kroser Trache ;D. 
3.) PvP? Drachen würden in Frieden niemals gegeneinander kämpfen (wenn sie nicht gerade irgendwie verrückt oder verdorben sind). Schon gar nicht im gleichen Stamm. 
4.) Soviel ich mitbekommen habe setzt der bronzene Drachenclan NUR Zeitmagie ein wenn es denn dringend Nötig ist. Und das Zeitgefüge bedroht ist. Wär ja tragisch wenn man durch nen falsch gewebten Zauber das ganze Raum-Zeit-Kontinuum zerreißen würde ;D. 
Würd die Story also noch bisschen umschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
/kritikoff

Falls es wirklich so hinbiegen könntest dass es auch Storytechnisch sinn machen würde, wär ich dafür ihn zu einer Supporterklasse zu machen. Sprich, Kampfunterstützung mit massiv Buffs und Debuffs und hier und da nen kleinen Heal. Stoffi natürlich und vielleicht Rassenbeschränkung auf Mensch/Blutelf. Sind ja die einzigen Sterblichenformen die Drachen häufiger wählen.

Soweit...


----------



## Nowsays (8. Juni 2009)

Ich mag die Idee, vor allem da ich auch diese Zeitding stehe
Vielleicht könnte man eine Art Gestaltwechsel benutzen, kein Druidending, sondern mehr
wie eine Metamorphose des Hexenmeisters:
Urform, 60 Sand: Der Zaubernde erlangt für 1 Minute seine ursprüngliche Drachenform zurück,
jeglicher Schaden erhöht sich in der Zeit um 30%. Zusätzliche Zauber stehen zur Verfügung.
Abklingzeit: 10 Minuten


----------



## Sparti (8. Juni 2009)

Bevor es überhaupt eine neue Rasse geben sollte, muß ERSTMAL der Charslot erweitert werden auf 15 evtl dann wei es hat bestimmt schon jeder spieler der seit dem WoW angefangen hat seine slots voll sind und den einen oder anderen Char nicht mehr löschen möchte.

Aber ansonsten nice Idee


----------



## dragon1 (8. Juni 2009)

nette idee aber noch schlecht ausgeschmueckt. ausserdem ist zeitriss imbalanced, da keine beschraenkung der anzahl


----------



## Gnarak (8. Juni 2009)

Gefällt mir in den Grundzügen sehr gut. Tolle Idee !


----------



## Kinara (8. Juni 2009)

Hi!

Ein großes Lob für den Kreativitätsreichtum ^^

Aus dem Zeitriss könnte man ja einen CC-Effekt machen. Evtl auch noch mit DoT.

LG
Kinara


----------



## Gaiwain (8. Juni 2009)

voweg eine sehr schöne Idee ...

was die Fähigkeiten und deren Skalierungen angeht, sicher noch weiter auszufeilen ...

aber das grösste Problem, welches einer Implementierung ins Spiel entgegensteht, wäre die Einführung einer neuen Schadensart:

Zeitschaden ... da dies impliziert, das hierfür die gesamte Spielmechanik angepasst werden muss, nicht nur für den zukünftigen,

sondern auch für den bereits bestehenden Content ...

... um dies zu umgehen, müsste  zB der ausgeteilte Schaden durch Manipulationen der Zeit in bereits bestehenden Schadensformen

ausprägen und auf den Gegner einwirken ... sei es als Magieschaden oder Waffenschaden ...

und

wie wäre es mit einem Zeitschild, welches eingehenden Instant-Schaden in Schaden über Zeit bis zu einem kritischen Wert wandelt ...
also ein 20k-Hit würde zu 10-Ticks per Second zu je 2K zB bis zu einem wandelbaren max. Schaden von xK.

lg


----------



## Riku182 (8. Juni 2009)

Hmm "normale" Energie wie beim Schurken finde ich ich ein bissl öde, wie wärs wenn er so eine Art Sanduhr hat
und es Attacken gibt die Sand aufbrauchen (wenn der Sand leer ist nicht mehr benutzbar sind) 
und es Attacken geben den Sand auffüllen (wenn der Sand voll ist nicht mehr benutzbar sind).
Dies würde ein bisschen mehr Taktik in den Char rein bringen, dass man auch überlegen muss,
welche Attacke man nun als nächstes am besten zündet, damit andere Attacken nicht unbenutzbar werden.


----------



## Su-Si (8. Juni 2009)

Das mit dem Sand und auch der Zeit erinnert mich ein wenig an Prince of Persia

Finde ich aber nicht schlimm, im Gegenteil finde ich die Idee - auf Wow bezogen - erfrischen anders und neu. Endlich mal kein Vorschlag, in dem "Mana" eine Rolle spielt [nicht dass sich etwas ändern würde, ob der Balken nun Mana oder Sand beinhaltet^^] 
Außerdem gibt die Idee "Zeit" unheimlich viele Möglichkeiten an die Hand, in Kämpfe andere (und auch komplexere) Handlungsabläufe einzubringen. Nicht nur gegeneinander anrennen, auch mal (wie schon gesagt wurde) zB ein Blinzeln rückgängig machen o.ä. Das würde einen Kampf dynamischer (und anspruchsvoller?) machen, je nachdem halt, was man aus den Möglichkeiten -mit der Zeit zu spielen- macht.

Da ich auch Drachen (meinetwegen in Humanoidengestalt^^) und die Geschichte um den bronzenen Dradchenschwarm generell mag, finde ich, dass das eine der besten Einfälle ist, die ich gelesen habe (auch wenn einige andere Einfälle bereits ebenfalls weit durchdacht waren und man gesehen hat, dass sich die TE Mühe gegeben haben).

Ob die Idee woanders her adaptiert ist oder nicht... 

...mir gefällt sie!


----------



## Deis (8. Juni 2009)

Industrialz schrieb:


> ALter komm mal klar die Begriffe UND die Fähigkeiten dazu, sind doch alle sowas von Final Fantasy 10 und FF10-2 geklaut ....omg



Alter, komm mal klar. WoW in seiner Gesamtheit ist mehr als ueberall geklaut.

TE:
Arschgeile Idee. Auf so ein Zeugs steh ich total. Wenn Deine Englischkenntnisse gut sind wuerde ich es mal im Blizzardforum probieren, da koenntest Du sogar auf offene Ohren stoßen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nozdormus Anchor - Versetzt den Spieler an einen vorher fest geankterten Punkt.
30sek. CD; 50 Sand; Radius 20m.


Da ich immer ein Freund von Gimmicks bin:

Schale der Zeit: Greift in die Schale und nehmt Euch was Ihr braucht!
(Verbindung zu einem Lehrer Klasse/Beruf, Handwerker, Reagenzienhaendler, etc.)


----------



## Vrost (8. Juni 2009)

Tach zusammen,

also für die Idee und Mühe fettes Lob  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und hier mein Senf ohne diesen bis ins letzte Detail durchdacht zu haben, das ist der Job von Entwicklern :

Was das entscheiden für eine Seite (Horde/Ally) betrifft könnte man die Story ja um "gefallene" Drachen spinnen, die söldnern sich halt durchs Leben.

Was die Funktion der Klasse betrifft könnte Sie - wegen Drachen - und Humanoidenform - zumindest in Drachenform tanken (ähnlich wie Druidenbär)
Für die verbleibenden beiden Skilltrees könnte man einen rund um das Thema Feuer zum Cast/Melee-Kombi-DD basteln und einen Heiltree. in dem der
Drache Feuer und Zeit zum heilen nutzt. 

Was die optische Erscheinung in Humanoidenform betrifft könnte man sich an StarTrek oder Star Wars orientieren und einen Humanoiden mit Krokokopf
oder sowas in der Art machen.  Weil´s ein gefallender Drache ist kann er halt die Humanoiden nicht 100% darstellen...so wie Odo aus DS9  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Drachenform sollte natürlich nicht in einem bildschirmfüllenden Proto enden sondern in einer Grössenordnung, die entweder dem Bär (4-beinige Action)
oder normalen Chars (Dämon-Hexen-Metamorphose) ähnelt.

Mit Level 70 bekommen sie ne Flugform (nur 100 %, die aber mit ausschliesslich alleine zu bewältigender Questreihe - knifflig aber machbar soll sie sein).
Damit die Flugform auch was besonderes ist könnte man dieser nen Beifahrersitz wie beim Chopper oder so spendieren. 

Als Rüstung kommt m.E. nur Leder oder Schwere Rüssie in Frage...Drachenschuppen eben. Vielleicht getrennt nach Skilltree, also  schwere Rüssie nur in 
Tankskillung über Talente oder so.  

So, nur mal so vor mich hingesponnen, arbeiten kann sowas von öde sein   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thewizard76 (8. Juni 2009)

Es müssten dann aber auch neue gegenstände eingebaut werden da man ja stoff leder (vielleicht wird ja auch latex eingeführt^^) immer nur mit ausdauer beweglichkeit int usw bekommt.
Wo bleibt da dann der sand reg oder was bringt einem der int wert.

Die Idee ist Geil
würde dann gerne das T8 Set sehen und die Bonis dafür.
Das wird dann bestimmt so eine von Sandstaub umgebene Rüsi oder mit Blitzen umgebene wegen Zeitriss und so


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2009)

und wenn man sie als drache aufm schlachtfeld tötet kann man sie kürschnern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spilyt (8. Juni 2009)

Find die Idee superspitze..gefällt mir wahnsinnig gut, und vorallem wäre das dann auch eine neue caster klasse (:

also von mir auf jeden fall ein daumen hoch und ab ins offizielle forum damit (:


als weitere fähigkeiten fallen mir da sachen wie zb:

Zeitsturm : so ne art kältekegel bestehend aus sand ^^

Sandpeitsche: verursacht xy schaden und schleudert den gegner paar meterchen nach hinten

Timeout - oh shit button > wie angstblase/eisblok ^^nur das man halt im boden versinkt und so ^^

ich denk zu viel an sand ich weiss ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2009)

Sandsturm, wie blizzard nur von der Seite mehrere wellen machen XYZ schaden auf XYZ Zeit und der schaden wird pro welle stärker zudem gegner verlangsamen und trefferchance runtersetzten weil sand im auge^^


----------



## Schamikus (8. Juni 2009)

Die Idee find ich echt super. Ein bisschen überarbeiten noch damit er nicht zu IMBA is und im pvp nicht nubesiegbar is / pve nicht zu einfach macht aber ansosnsten kann man sagen du hast deine grauen zellen in bewegung gesetzt und was rausgebracht gefällt mir.


----------



## Jägeritemeinseinsdrölf (8. Juni 2009)

"Zeitsprung (30 Sand, 5-10min cd): Setzt sämtliche von der Gruppe oder dem Schlachtzug bestehende Cooldowns auf 0."

Wenn man dann 2 Zeitmagier hat setzt sich der Cooldown von Zeitsprung ja auch zurück und man könnte Somit dauer Cooldowns zurücksetzen ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

4 the Hord


----------



## Mäuserich (8. Juni 2009)

Nette Idee dein Konzept.

Was mir besonders dran gefällt ist das man es als Nahkampfmagier aufziehen könnte, ich wünsche mir nämlich schon länger eine Stoff-Nahkampfklasse.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2009)

Jägeritemeinseinsdrölf schrieb:


> "Zeitsprung (30 Sand, 5-10min cd): Setzt sämtliche von der Gruppe oder dem Schlachtzug bestehende Cooldowns auf 0."
> 
> Wenn man dann 2 Zeitmagier hat setzt sich der Cooldown von Zeitsprung ja auch zurück und man könnte Somit dauer Cooldowns zurücksetzen ^^
> 
> ...


das wär zu imba dann sowas wie den heldentum debuff dazu


----------



## Gaiwain (8. Juni 2009)

Jägeritemeinseinsdrölf schrieb:


> "Zeitsprung (30 Sand, 5-10min cd): Setzt sämtliche von der Gruppe oder dem Schlachtzug bestehende Cooldowns auf 0."
> 
> Wenn man dann 2 Zeitmagier hat setzt sich der Cooldown von Zeitsprung ja auch zurück und man könnte Somit dauer Cooldowns zurücksetzen ^^
> 
> ...



... dem könnte man wie beim Heldentum mit einer Art "Zeit"erschöpfung vorbeugen ...


----------



## Fridl (8. Juni 2009)

toll idee...

nur bevor man 50ig neu klassen reinschmeißt und ursprünglich spiele damit crusht...

soll blizzard mal eine Blance entwickel ist mir 10 mal lieber als ... neu klassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntaaa (8. Juni 2009)

Super Idee! Würde mir auf jeden Fall als leidenschaftlicher Mage Spaß machen. 

Evtl. könnte der Sand-Mage dann noch den kompletten Raid in Schlaf verfallen lassen, was die Gesundheits- u. Manaregeneration erhöht.

Vorschlag noch fürs Haustier: Das Sandmännchen -> Benutzen: Lässt ein befreundetes Ziel 5 Sek. in Schlummerlaf verfallen "Süße träume" (2 Min. Abklingzeit)


----------



## Lord Nazgul (8. Juni 2009)

Sehr gute Idee....ab ins Vorschlagsforum damit


----------



## 1234black (8. Juni 2009)

also ich finde die Idde super das wär mal wider was neues also ich wäre dafür diese klasse ein zu fügen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (8. Juni 2009)

also ich finde das mit Zeitriss auch nicht so glücklich gewählt das die Gegner einfach verschwinden... würde das eher so als CC ansehen z.b

*Zeitriss*: Der Zaubernde besitzt die Fähigkeit einen Riss im Zeitgefüge zu öffnen und X Gegner in eine andere Zeit zu schleudern.
            (Kanalisierungszauber: Dauer 30 Sek. Kostet pro Sekunde 2 Sand-Punkte, Gewaltsamer Abbruch des Effekts wird mit Schaden in 
             Höhe des 100fachen des eingesetzten Sandes bestraft)

*Sandkorn der Zeit*: Gibt dem Zaubernden die Möglichkeit X Ziele zu makieren die von "Zeitriss" betroffen werden sollen.


Hier noch andere vorschlage an Zaubern:

*Zeit zurückdrehen*: Ähnlich wie der Seelenstein des Hexers: Zaubernder Makiert Zeitpunkt/Bereich außerhalb eines Kampfes. Ihm ist es danach
                           möglich nach dem Tod mitsamt seiner Gruppe (nicht Raid) zu diesem Ausgangpunkt zurückzukehren. Quasi eine Massenwiederbelebung
                           mit Positionzurücksetzung (vielleicht sogar mit Buffzurücksetzen) NUR IN INSTANZEN EISNETZBAR (CD 1 Stunde)

*Altern*: Bringt das Ziel zum Altern und verringert dadurch seine Attribute um 10 % (dauer 1 Stunde)

*Segen der Bronzenen*: BUFF: Erhöht die Tempowertung um 80 

*Blinzeln*: Gleiche Cast wie beim Magier.. ( Als Bronze Drache muss man das Können :-P)


Vielleicht bekommt der Magier ja auch so eine Art Haltungsleiste wie der Krieger:


*Gabe des Augenblicks:* Standardgabe keine Eigenschaften

*Gabe der Vorraussicht*: Erhöhter Zauberschaden, erhöhte Manakosten, verrringerte Manaregenaration

*Gabe des Vergangenem*: Verinngerter Zauberschaden, verringerte Manakosten, erhöhte Manaregeneration

Gaben haben eine Cooldown von 5 min.


----------



## Pfefi (8. Juni 2009)

Hey Leute!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bin beeindruckt von euren ganzen Ideen! Und vielen vielen Dank fürs ganze Lob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Echt super von euch dass ihr die Idee mögt.  Ich weiß, wurd auch seh oft erwähnt, das ganz ist nicht sehr balanced. Das ist mir klar, war ja auch nur so ne hingefetzte Idee xD

Zeitriss ist vllt doch zu stark, besonders im PvP, aber da hab ich eine tolle Lösung:
Denkt mal an "Exorzismus" vom Paladin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Auf Spieler nicht anwendbar! Ganz einfach xD Und fürs Pve:
Bosse sind natürlich Immun, und es sind nur 2 Ziele zu treffen, geskillt 3 Ziele. 

Zeitstopp: Da der Stun etwas zu stark ist, sollte der cd auf 20 sek gesetzt werden wie der Nierenhieb beim Schurken.

Ich habe natürlich alle Beiträge gelesen und sie in meine Idee eingebaut, aber nicht hier bearbeitet. Kann ich aber auch machen wenn ihr wollt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die Idee hab ich gestern natürlich auch schon im Vorschläge Forum gepostet!

Ihr hört von mir!

Liebe grüße
Pfefi


----------



## Funkydiddy (8. Juni 2009)

sehr schön geschrieben und ich hoffe das es die klasse bald gibt ^^


----------



## CheesyAtom (8. Juni 2009)

Pfefi schrieb:


> Zeitriss ist vllt doch zu stark, besonders im PvP, aber da hab ich eine tolle Lösung:
> Denkt mal an "Exorzismus" vom Paladin
> 
> 
> ...



Also, der Zeitriss koennte man auch als CC implementieren. Das die Gegner gleich sterben sollten finde ich ein wenig uebertrieben, weil der Zeitmagier sonst beim Leveln nie sterben wuerde, wenn er mit dem CD sorgfaeltig umgeht. 3 Ziele zu treffen und fuer eine bestimmte Zeit in einem Zeitriss festzuhalten wuerde ihn ziemlich wichtig machen im Raid.

Ansonsten finde ich deine Idee sehr gut und ich glaube ich haette viel Spass dabei die Story in den Hoehlen der Zeit zu spielen, weil es auch mal endlich etwas neues waere. Ich wuerde gerne mal ein paar nette Ideen ueber Talentbaeume erfahren, weil es mich doch interessiert, inwiefern der Zeitmagier verschiedene Arten von Magie benutzt, wenn es denn Magie ist. Ob er zum Beispiel aehnlich wie ein Priester eine Schattenseite hat und als Heiler funktionieren kann. Irgendwas in der Art. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ildraco (8. Juni 2009)

@ Pfefi

editier doch mal deinen Eintrag im Thread, wenn du das ganze schon überarbeitet hast. ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Skillbäume

Vll Zeit als Supporttree
Fluss als Schadenstree und
Umkehr als Heiltree
^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abtplouton (8. Juni 2009)

EvilStorm schrieb:


> LOL?
> 
> Der Zeitriss ist auch ein bisschen zu imba... ich meine.. wenn sie durch einen Zeitriss ausser Kampf gesetzt wurden, sterben sie doch... Wenn Leute einfach nur eine Instanz clear haben wollen, dann nimmt man einfach genug von dennen mit und tata.. die Ini ist clear und hat denn World First Kill...
> 
> ...





> „Zeitriss (20 Sand, 20min cd): Reißt das Zeitgefüge auseinander wodurch sämtliche Gegner verschwinden. *Verschwundene Gegner geben keine Ep und hinterlassen keine Beute*.“


----------



## Nexus.X (8. Juni 2009)

Ildraco schrieb:


> Zeitmagier find ich echt Klasse.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ist der Boss nicht sowieso Schwupps und weg wenn man ihn besiegt hat ... wobei, mehr so im Sinne, Plumps und weg, Loot müsste es da dann trotzdem geben, ausser man steht noch auf der Plattform und keiner kommt an den Kristallbehälter weil die Drachen noch nicht da sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nicht das brauchbarste Beispiel.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Jägeritemeinseinsdrölf schrieb:


> "Zeitsprung (30 Sand, 5-10min cd): Setzt sämtliche von der Gruppe oder dem Schlachtzug bestehende Cooldowns auf 0."
> 
> Wenn man dann 2 Zeitmagier hat setzt sich der Cooldown von Zeitsprung ja auch zurück und man könnte Somit dauer Cooldowns zurücksetzen ^^
> 
> ...


Ja, da müsste man nen Debuff einbaun oder gleich vorne weg einführen das andere Zeitmagier dagegen Immun sind.

MfG Nex  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
@Abtplouton, falls das der Inhalt deines Posts sein sollte ... Der Loot und die Ep (mit High Level eh irrelevant) haben ja nichts mit dem eigentlichen "Kill" zu tun, tot ist tot, ob Loot oder nicht, also könnte man es so machen ... aber das Problem wurde ja schon mit Bossimmunität behoben.


----------



## otaku-san (8. Juni 2009)

EvilStorm schrieb:


> Diese Idee find ich auch gut.. Das mit dem random sterben find ich geil.. Wenn man einfach nur ein bisschen Glück haben muss mit dem Überleben



So eine Klasse könnte ja schon ein bisschen imba sein - aber dafür extrem schutzbedürftig und mit hohen CD. So, dass ein Raid sich entscheiden muss, ob er seinen ZM und dessen 2 Supporter oder gleich 3 DD mitnimmt. Oder das bestimmte Overnukes erst von 3 ZM zusammen gewirkt werden können. 
Könnte skillbaummäßig ähnlich funktionieren, wie die Spezialisierung beim Handwerk.

Klasse Idee, ich stell mir gerad vor, wie man einen Boss einfach 5 min in die Zukunft verfrachtet.


----------



## Shamiden (8. Juni 2009)

aber zeitriss is nur im pve möglich wär sonst echt zu heftig


----------



## Knoblauchpaste (8. Juni 2009)

Sehr schön geschrieben, würde mir gefallen sowas zu spielen.
Wobei das ganze noch gut überdacht werden müste manche Sachen sind schon recht hart.

Wobei ich eigentlich immer noch für die Barde bin, so wie Blizzard sie am 1. April gezeigt hat als scherz.
Die Talentbäume wären dan Hip Hop, Reggae und Volksmusik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

70 Talent des Hip Hop Baums: Nicht ohne meine Kumpels -> Jedesmal wen ihr einen Spieler der feindlichen Fraktion seht erscheinen Automatisch 10     Kumpels und verprügeln ihn. 

70 Talent des Volksmusik Baums: Hollaladrio -> Ihr Jodelt solange bis der Gegner selbstmord begeht 

70 Talent des Reggae Baums: More Love -> Ihr zwingt alle dazu sich zu setzten und einen Joint zu rauchen, während dieser Zeit sind keine Kampfhandlungen möglich, peace and harmony. 

Nur so ein paar bsp, muss nicht ernst genommen wärden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sephirót15 (8. Juni 2009)

Also die Idee mit dem Zeitmagier gefällt mir echt gut, wobei ich bei Hast und Gemacht schon bissl an Final Fantasy denken musste^^
aber sonst gefällt mir die Sache echt, würde die Klasse auf jeden Fall mal anspielen


----------



## Mr.Mojo (8. Juni 2009)

Skilltrees:

Zeit: der gute zeitmagier, der mit casts BÄM machen kann jedoch viel sand verbraucht und daher gut getimed sein muss

Manipulation: der grössenwahnsinige zeitmage der mit schatten und zeitschaden um sich wirft und auch castet

Drachkin: ein meele tree. Endskill: drachenform sowas wie ne dudu form. Kann halt mit seinen klauen hauen, feuer speien und hatt in dem baum auch tank skills


Mfg


Edit: wie wär's wenn bei der anfangs q reihe der ewige dracgenschwarm den eingang zu den höhlen verschüttet hat, und man den freiräumen muss?


----------



## Ildraco (8. Juni 2009)

Mh und die Zeitmagier müssen jetzt gut sein, weil der DK ja schon phöse war?

Mh man könnte das doch so machen, dass die Zeitmagier je nach Fraktion, also bei Horde korrumpiert wurden und nur nach egoistischer Macht streben und bei der Allianz nach Blümchenduft. ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mh Passive Volksfähigkeit wäre dann was? Immun gegen Feuer? Ewige Jugend? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MACerle (8. Juni 2009)

Hmm das mit dem Sand erinnert mich doch sehr an Prince of Persia.

Und Hast und Gemach an Final Fantasy.

Aber das ist nur ne Meinung. Egal sonst find ich ist echt ne super Idee. Hast dir wirklich was überlegt dabei.

Find ich nett.

Währ Spielungswürdig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sefian (8. Juni 2009)

ich find die idee sehr gut ! nur an dem zeitriss würde ich etwas ändern da er siche in bissl op anhört( ich denke da an arena <- instant win und so ... mimiron 1sek kill ....) und mit dem sand ... naja hört sich komisch an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 würd das auf jeden fall mal ins offizielle forum stellen


----------



## Pfefi (8. Juni 2009)

Hoi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
So habe den Beitrag nun ein wenig überarbeitet. In den nächsten Tagen kommt aber sicher noch was dazu =)
Wie erwähnt wird es einen Supporter tree, einen PvP tree und iwas anderes geben. Sollte der letzte Skilltree auf DD gehen?
Als Heiler kann ich mir den ZM nicht wirklich vorstellen und wenn doch verzweigt sich das im Support-tree.
Wie ist es mit Rüstung? Soll er Stoff tragen oder doch was anderes.
Außerdem wurde oben die Idee gebracht, er solle ein Nahkämpfer sein. Was haltet ihr davon?

Liebe Grüße,
Pfefi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freaking (8. Juni 2009)

/vote for sticky
echt geile idee!
finds prima dass den drachen mehr aufmerksamkeit gegönnt wird
jedoch hört sich das für mich alles nach einer OP-klasse an, ähnlich wie der dk
sandgrab etc.
aber anonsten prima


----------



## Pfefi (8. Juni 2009)

Freaking schrieb:


> /vote for sticky


Hey danke,
Was ist ein Sticky? xD Sry, bin noch nicht lang im Forenleben dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (8. Juni 2009)

Du hast dir wirklich Gedanken gemacht UND es ist etwas sinnvolles dabei rausgekommen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also das wäre wirklich mal was neues!


----------



## Ramizini (8. Juni 2009)

Richtig tolle Idee der Zeitmagier.

Hätte da noch ne Idee:

Wenn ich mich so an WC3 zurück erinnere und an die Neruber fand ich die Eingraben-Fähigkeit richtig gut.

So jetzt noch auf den Mage übertragen:

Treibsand: Ihr oder ein anvisiertes Ziel (egal ob Freund oder Feind) verschwindet im Boden und eure Lebens- 
und Sandregeneration wird erheblich erhöht, allerdings könnt ihr keine Zauber wirken. (15 minuten Cooldown)

Ausserdem wird dadurch die Aggro auf Null gesetzt, man kann nur wenn man nah dran ist so einen Sandhaufen

im Boden sehen, ähnlich wie bei Verstohlenheit. Auch bleibt die Ansicht über der Erde. Man soll schließlich nicht

unter den Boden sehen können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greshnak (8. Juni 2009)

Echt super Idee!!!!!


----------



## Pfefi (8. Juni 2009)

Ramizini schrieb:


> Richtig tolle Idee der Zeitmagier.
> 
> Hätte da noch ne Idee:
> 
> ...



sowas wie ein vanish, gefällt mir danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich werds übernehmen.


----------



## Rasgaar (8. Juni 2009)

Stehe ja nicht auf Stoffies, aber den Zeitmage würd ich definitiv anspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir gefällt die Idee mit dem einen Baum für die Meleeform als Drachkin und die Möglichkeit zu Tanken.

Da ist mir in den Sinn gekommen, mit dem DK wurde ja bereits einen Tankklasse eingeführt und der allgemeine Mangel an Tanks wurde etwas behoben.

Wie wärs denn, wenn der Zeitmagier auch noch einen Heilbaum hätte?
Also wie der Druide und der Paladin als Supporter mit je einem DD, einem Tank und einem Heilbaum?

Als unterstes Talent vielleicht eine Astralform die verbesserte Heilung zur Folge hat, ähnlich der Baumform vom Dudu oder der Schattengestalt vom Priester.

Mit Talenten wie
Fluss der Sandes - HoT über 15 Sec.
Sandsturm - Kanalisiert (ähnlich der Gelassenheit vom Druiden) über einen Zeitraum einen Sandsturm in einem Bereich von 40 Meter um den Zeitmagier welcher bei allen freundlichen Spielern pro Sekunde den Wert X heilt und bei allen feindlichen Spielern pro Sekunde den Wert X an Schaden zufügt.
Treibsand - platziert (ähnlich wie bei den Fallen des Jägers) einen reissenden Treibsand welcher feindliche Spieler einfangt und bewegungsunfähig macht über 10 sec. Zusätzlich erleidet der Spieler alle 2 Sec. X Schaden welcher den Zaubernden umselbigen heilt

just my two cents =)


----------



## Mo3 (8. Juni 2009)

Jawoll das ist ein super Vorschlag bsonders das mit dem instanzierten Startgebiet! Das würde mich sehr ansprechen.


----------



## Rasgaar (8. Juni 2009)

Habe da übrigens noch ein nettes Tool entdeckt um Talentbäume zu basteln... 

Hier kannst Du mal Deine Fantasie walten lassen:
http://www.war-tools.com/ct.html




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ramizini (8. Juni 2009)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> Habe da übrigens noch ein nettes Tool entdeckt um Talentbäume zu basteln...
> 
> Hier kannst Du mal Deine Fantasie walten lassen:
> http://www.war-tools.com/ct.html
> ...



Danke; hab schon die ganze Zeit danach gesucht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bllademaster (8. Juni 2009)

Von mir gibbet auch nen Daumen hoch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  echt super idee 
leider bin ich net so kreativ kann also leider nichts dabei steuern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pfefi (8. Juni 2009)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> Stehe ja nicht auf Stoffies, aber den Zeitmage würd ich definitiv anspielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich kann verstehen wieso viele einen Healtree haben wollen. Aber meiner Meinung nach passt Heal nicht ganz zu Zeit.
Auch wenn "Zeit ale Wunden heilt"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ka, mir zumindest würden keine Healskills einfallen...


----------



## Rasgaar (8. Juni 2009)

Pfefi schrieb:


> Ich kann verstehen wieso viele einen Healtree haben wollen. Aber meiner Meinung nach passt Heal nicht ganz zu Zeit.
> Auch wenn "Zeit ale Wunden heilt"
> 
> 
> ...



Es würde auf jedenfall positiv zum Heilermangel beitragen.
Ausserdem gibts ja auch heilende Drachkin... 

Bin mal ein wenig an Talentbäumen kreieren... das macht noch spass... werd dir auf jedenfall mal dann den Link posten =)


----------



## Tobstar93 (8. Juni 2009)

echt mal ne geile klassen idee bis jetzt die geilste die ich je gelesen habe (von ca.10^^)
ich würd  dem tm ja ne leder oder schwere rüstung spendieren (drachenschuppen sind ja schon recht hart) 
aber heals wärn echt nich so toll höchstens nen kleinen self heal hot
die idee mit den auren war wie ich find ne gute man sollte sie nur anders nennen z.B. Sandrüstung der/des XY
den zeitriss sollte man nur als stun sehen da alles andere zu imba wäre also quasi son vanish für alle ^^

mehr ideen und commis hab ich grad nich 
also 
mfg 
Tobstar


----------



## Banload (8. Juni 2009)

Bisschen narutomässig die einzelnen casts aber sonst ganz nice
weiter so


----------



## Pfefi (8. Juni 2009)

So jetzt scheint stop zu sein mit den Antworten xD


----------



## Lykis (8. Juni 2009)

Jägeritemeinseinsdrölf schrieb:


> "Zeitsprung (30 Sand, 5-10min cd): Setzt sämtliche von der Gruppe oder dem Schlachtzug bestehende Cooldowns auf 0."
> 
> Wenn man dann 2 Zeitmagier hat setzt sich der Cooldown von Zeitsprung ja auch zurück und man könnte Somit dauer Cooldowns zurücksetzen ^^
> 
> ...



debuff wie bei kampfrausch fertig


----------



## Ramizini (8. Juni 2009)

Naja es dauert mit den Antworten da wohl einige (wie ich z.b.) am talentbaum arbeiten

btw: das dauert bei mir noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pfefi (8. Juni 2009)

Ramizini schrieb:


> Naja es dauert mit den Antworten da wohl einige (wie ich z.b.) am talentbaum arbeiten
> 
> btw: das dauert bei mir noch
> 
> ...


Achso  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nja lasst euch mal Zeit muss sowieso Mathe lernen xD


----------



## Ildraco (8. Juni 2009)

Vote 4 Sticky

hey ein Zauber von mir wurde genommen xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Find den Zeitmagier echt cool, würd ihn am liebsten gleich spielen^^


----------



## Scrätcher (8. Juni 2009)

Mir ist grad noch ein richtig übles Endtalent eingefallen! oO

"Beschwören des jüngeren Ichs"
Beschwört von einem beliebigen Mitspieler sein jüngeres Ich, dieses Verstärkt den Spieler um 50 % beim heilen, tanken oder Schaden machen. Dafür werden aber auch der Schaden auf diesen Spieler, sowie Wut, Mana, Runenverbrauch um 20 % erhöht. Dieser Effekt hält 60 Sekunden an und ist nur alle 15 min einsetzbar.

Also an den Werten & Zeiten könnte man noch herumspielen, dachte mir, vielleicht gefällt dir die Idee ja!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkanoss (8. Juni 2009)

Aaaaaaaalllsssoooo..... Geile idee ... erinnert mich total an " Prince of Persia" der hats ja auch so mit dem" sand der zeit"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber ne im ernst los rufen wir blizz an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wir wollen den TIME MAGE spielen......  " ab in die zukunft..."





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: ICH WILL TIME MAGE SPIELEEEN!!!!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## assist69 (8. Juni 2009)

Jedenfalls lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber ich möchte ihn mir vorstellen können wie er so aussieht.
Also beim casten und so
So ala Assasin's Creed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Super idee!


----------



## Yangsoon (8. Juni 2009)

is auf jeden fall mal was neues und nich so wie die anderen klassen die immer so vorgestellt werden wo dann kaum infos und so stehn...


----------



## DarkSever (8. Juni 2009)

Sehr schön Idee^^ 
Ich würde ja dann noch die anderen Drachenaspekte spielbar machen, also roter, blauer und grüner Drache 



Pfefi schrieb:


> „Zeitschlag (20 Sand, global cd): Fügt einem Gegner xy Zeitschaden zu.“



Aber wie bitte soll man sich Zeitschaden vorstellen?


----------



## Scrätcher (8. Juni 2009)

DarkSever schrieb:


> Aber wie bitte soll man sich Zeitschaden vorstellen?



Hm...

entweder er altert unglaublich schnell was ihn schwächer werden läßt (weniger Rüstung)

oder

er wird in einer Zeitblase verlangsamt wodurch er weniger Schaden macht

oder

man läßt einfach seine Mitspieler "schneller" werden so das diese mehr Schaden machen können.

Ich denke das der Zeitmagier gut zum Thema Tempowertung paßt.

Aber ZeitSCHADEN direkt kann ich mir nicht vorstellen! Aber hey was solls? Wie stellst du dir Heiligschaden vor? *Gg*


----------



## Littelbigboss (8. Juni 2009)

sie könnten doch ne 3 fraktion darstellen dan würde es passen sie sind ja neutral also würde das passen


----------



## Pfefi (8. Juni 2009)

DarkSever schrieb:


> Sehr schön Idee^^
> Ich würde ja dann noch die anderen Drachenaspekte spielbar machen, also roter, blauer und grüner Drache
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denke da an sowas wie Holy-Dmg, dagegen hat man auch keine Resi. Ansonsten nix besonderes, irgendeine Animation und dann Schadenszahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## delta1337 (8. Juni 2009)

seit ihr alle im mom aufn "neue klasse trip" oder wie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das ist heute der 3te doer 4te thread den ich über neue klassen lesen xD


----------



## flooha (8. Juni 2009)

ich finds gut... macht sinn und schön geschrieben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pfefi (8. Juni 2009)

Littelbigboss schrieb:


> sie könnten doch ne 3 fraktion darstellen dan würde es passen sie sind ja neutral also würde das passen


Das wäre auch eine gute Idee. Aber ich glaube das wird nicht (zumindest nicht so schnell) passieren. Selbst wenn Blizz jetzt diese Idee ins Leben ruft wäre nur der Bronzene Drache in der dritten Fraktion, ganz zu schweigen von einer Neuaufstellung der BG's, zB WS oder Alterac. Ich bin der Meinung jedes Volk sollte diese Klasse wählen, dann hat sich halt der eine Drache in einen Gnom verwandelt der andere in einen Orc... kann sich jeder aussuchen.
Das sich Drachen gegeneinander nicht bekämpfen ist mir klar, was die Sicht auf PvP mit dem ZM schwer macht, aber es wird schon einen Grund geben warum sie sich bekämpfen werden... möglicherweise gerade weil einige eben zur Ally und die anderen zur Horde gegangen sind.


----------



## Braveron (8. Juni 2009)

Ganz starke Nummer... Diese Posts gefallen mir. Zumal mir die Klasse auch ganz gut gefällt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Come on Blizz --->>>>> Time-Mage INC!!!!!


----------



## mad zombie (8. Juni 2009)

geile sache, dass das so viele gut finden!
geht mir genauso wie euch =)

VOTE FOR TIMEMAGE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mach mich auch mal ans talentbäume kreiren^^

lg


----------



## Rasgaar (8. Juni 2009)

Ich hab mal ganz fix was hingewurschtelt.... 
far from perfect, aber vielleicht hilfts dir ja weiter beim basteln vom Zeitmagier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.war-tools.com/t63615.html


----------



## Talagath (8. Juni 2009)

also ich find die idee richtig klasse, aber zur story:
man könnte das ja so lösen das die drachen keine 100%igen drachen wären, sondern mischwesen aus den jeweiligen völkern (das heist ein drache in gnomengestalt, der von einer echten gnomin ein kind bekommt). 
das würde dann auch mehr oder weniger in die story line passen=) man könnte da ja auch noch einiges ausschmücken


----------



## boonfish (8. Juni 2009)

Hast dich auch ganz schön bei meiner Idee in http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...lasse&st=60
inspirieren lassen. 
Aber hast mir ja schon bescheid gesagt von daher kein Problem. 
(fänds trotzdem toll wenn man mich erwähnen könnte...)

Edit: ach und nochwas: rezzen sollte er, im bestimmten skilltree; auch können -> Zeit zurückdrehen versteht sich


----------



## Pfefi (8. Juni 2009)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ganz fix was hingewurschtelt....
> far from perfect, aber vielleicht hilfts dir ja weiter beim basteln vom Zeitmagier
> 
> 
> ...


Der is ja geil gemacht! Die Idee mit dem Zeitportal öffnen usw wird fix dabei sein weil ich sie mir endgeil vorstelle!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
So Leute, hab heute dann Raid. Nachher werde ich noch Mathe lernen, ich schau aber zwischendurch hier rein, aber nich gleich böse sein wenn ich ich mich nicht melde. Und danke nomal Rasgaar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Habe die Ehre... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ramizini (8. Juni 2009)

So hab schonmal nen kompletten Damage-tree: http://www.war-tools.com/t63616.html

Ich setzt mich mal an den Rest

PS: einige Talente sollten 5 skilpunkte haben aber das hat wohl nicht funktioniert

PPS: Der erstellte Tree ist der Sand-Tree 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Irgendwas stimmt da nicht der hat mir da unten ja alles abgeschnitten moment mal schnell bearbeiten

Edit2: Jetzt klappt es wieder ... komisch

Edit3: tja wenn ichs editier fehlt wieder die hälfte ich mach nen neuen ganzen tree fürs pvp und fürs heilen auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hoffe das war der letzte edit


----------



## Kronas (8. Juni 2009)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> http://www.war-tools.com/t63615.html


najaaa
1 baum erste reihe: was will man auf lv 100 mit 15 zaubermacht? besser wäre eine erhöhung um x%
1 baum 4 reihe letztes talent: 100 leben und mana sind auf lv 100 auch nichts mehr, auch hier %
2 baum reihe 1: wieder das ding mit %
2 baum dritte reihe zweites talent: 1. die sache mit  und zweitens 'verringert die tempowertung von gemach um 10' hört sich etwas komisch an, wie wärs mit verbessert die tempowertungsverringerung von gemach um x%
2 baum vierte reihe erstes talent: was ist mit 'was er braucht' gemeint?
2 baum vierte reihe letztes talent: wieder %
2 baum fünfte reihe erstes talent: wieder %
2 baum sechste reihe: wie wärs mit einem 'sekunden' hinter 15 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3 baum erste reihe 1 talent: wieder mal %, kann aber dieses mal eine ausnahme sein, da es mehr oder weniger sinn macht (+35 pro rüssislot)
3 baum erste reihe 2 talent: wieder %
3 baum dritte reihe zweites talent: bei der ersten angabe wieder %
3 baum vierte reihe erstes talent: wäre gut zu wissen, wie lange hochgeschleudert wird
3 baum vierte reihe drittes talent: maßeinheit einfügen
3 baum fünfte reihe: wieder %
3 baum sechste reihe: wieder %

boah dauerte dieser comment lange...


----------



## P-bibi (8. Juni 2009)

Endlich mal ein richtig guter Vorschlag... nicht immer diese "Cyber-Space-PiuPiu-Master 2000" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Also echt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 daumen hoch!
Etwas ausarbeiten und dann ab ins Blizz Forum damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Torbadur (8. Juni 2009)

Jo ich stimme zu,

echt super Idee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Vll hier bei Buffed noch verbessern und dann ab ins Offizelleforum


----------



## bruskass (8. Juni 2009)

Vorneweg, schön Geschrieben hast bestimmt ein wenig gebraucht

Danach kommt, es ist trotzdem sinnlos da nie soetwas eingeführt werden wird..

Nebenbei ist meine persönliche Meinung zu neuen Klassen sowieso absolut negativ siehe das Dk fiasko.. ausserdem wird denke ich sowieso im nächsten addon erstmal der "dämonenjäger" eingeführt.. und dann im über nächsten whatever erst was neues..

Ich bin Heldenklassen auch eher abgeneigt, und bin fest davon überzeugt das man Dks im raid, sowohl im pvp nicht braucht.

ebenso braucht man auch keinen Zeitmagier, da es schon einen Mage gibt, man könnte ledeglich ne quest einbauen, wo man mit seinem normalen mage sich soetwas erarbeiten kann..

oder bzw den arkan baum halt vollständig abändern aber..

Darüber entscheidet schneesturm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (8. Juni 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> najaaa
> 1 baum erste reihe: was will man auf lv 100 mit 15 zaubermacht? besser wäre eine erhöhung um x%
> 1 baum 4 reihe letztes talent: 100 leben und mana sind auf lv 100 auch nichts mehr, auch hier %
> 2 baum reihe 1: wieder das ding mit %
> ...


Ich schätze mal, da doch etwas zu oft "%" fehlt, dass die Seite das einfach falsch anzeigt, bei mir werden sämtliche Sonderzeichen auch einfach ausgelassen und ä/ü/ö ... sind ebenso nicht zu sehn und verschlucken gleich noch die nächsten 10 Buchstaben.

MfG Nex  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Schön weiter machen, find den Thread klasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacster (8. Juni 2009)

Etliche interessante Ideen...einiges müsste natürlich verändert werden weil zu stark oder zu schwach. Eine neue Klasse gibt es erst mit dem nächsten Addon. Dann werden aber auch alle Klassen auf level 90 angehoben und jede Klasse will neue Fähigkeiten.......also könnte man die Ideen hier auch einfach auf verschiedene Klassen verteilen. Hinzu kommt das ja der Dämonenjäger die nächste Klasse sein soll(wobei ich NULL Ahnung habe was sie damit machen wollen was es nicht schon in 2 anderen Klassen gibt).


----------



## Laz0rgun (8. Juni 2009)

Gibst nen Post zum Dämonenjäger? Wenn ja, her damit >.<


----------



## Agahnim8 (8. Juni 2009)

Find die Grundidee ziemlich gut Dks sprechen mich nicht an über eine Caster Heldenklasse wäre ich allerdings ziemlich erfreut^^


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (8. Juni 2009)

Gibs zu, das mit dem Zeitsand hast du von Prince of Persia 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## P-bibi (8. Juni 2009)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> Gibst nen Post zum Dämonenjäger? Wenn ja, her damit >.<



http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...381&sid=3#0


----------



## Pfefi (8. Juni 2009)

xX-ARROKH-Xx schrieb:


> Gibs zu, das mit dem Zeitsand hast du von Prince of Persia
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gar nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Von boonfish =)


----------



## mad zombie (8. Juni 2009)

Also, ganz ehrlich, der Demon Hunter ist echt gut ausgearbeitet und so, aber

NICHT SCHON WIEDER SO EINE BESCHISSENE "BÖSE" KLASSE!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ich will nich schon wieder so was ätzdendes "dunkles, hässliches und abartiges" spielen...
Pala ftw...
Zeitmage wär einhunderttausendmal geiler!!!

nehmt den Zeitmagier rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Für das Gute =P


----------



## Pfefi (8. Juni 2009)

Weiter vorne wurde die Idee geliefert Instant Dmg in Dots umzuwandeln, was haltet ihr von der Idee?
Oder fällt euch sowas ähnliches ein?


----------



## Ageloit (8. Juni 2009)

Schon geile Idee aber dann wird niemand mehr DK oder den normalen Mage spielen (ausser mir vllt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Und ausserdem wäre das dann eine reine PvP Klasse mit diesen Spells


----------



## Pfefi (8. Juni 2009)

Ageloit schrieb:


> Schon geile Idee aber dann wird niemand mehr DK oder den normalen Mage spielen (ausser mir vllt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wie oft hab ich gehört dass der Schurke auch eine reine PvP Klasse sei... außerdem hab ich erwähnt dass er im Pve als Supporter dient =)


----------



## mad zombie (8. Juni 2009)

Finde die Idee mit den Dots sehr gut!
Sowohl aktiv gegen Mobs sollte der Schaden größtenteils auf Dots basieren, als auch die... passiv ist das falsche Wort aber egal... passive variante mit diesem zeitschild oder wie der hieß...
dass man 10k instant schaden in z.b. 2k ticks reinbekommt...
fände ich sehr praktisch und würde den healern sehr zugute kommen!
könnte man evlt. auch im "support"-tree als talent reintun, dass man den zeitschild auch z.b. auf den tank casten kann...
evtl. kanalisiert, sonst wärs n bisschen zu imba...


----------



## HappyChaos (8. Juni 2009)

Hört sich gut an,die Idee mit dem Zeitmagier,mal eine völlig andere Variante des normalen Magiers...

Als ich die Fähigkeiten "Hast" und "Gemach" gelesen hab,musste ich gleich mal schmunzeln,als begeisteter FF Zocker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rasgaar (8. Juni 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> najaaa
> 1 baum erste reihe: was will man auf lv 100 mit 15 zaubermacht? besser wäre eine erhöhung um x%
> 1 baum 4 reihe letztes talent: 100 leben und mana sind auf lv 100 auch nichts mehr, auch hier %
> 2 baum reihe 1: wieder das ding mit %
> ...



1. Die Zahlenangaben sind natürlich immer in % ! Aber wenn man da noch ein %-Zeichen anhängt, dann frisst ers nicht...
Also kannst du schon mal dreiviertel deiner langezogenen Comments rausstreichen ;P

Das Talent von wegen was er braucht hab ich irgendwo übernommen...
Spiele da mit dem Gedanken an einen Heiltrank, an einen Sandtrank (wird wohl auch implementiert werden müssen)....

Das mit dem Hochschleudern soll nur wie ein Knockback funktionieren, nur halt in die Höhe. Und mit dem Silenceeffekt. Zudem kommt dann natürlich noch der Fallschaden bei der Landung dazu


----------



## Rexo (9. Juni 2009)

_*Das mit dem time mage hohrt sich serh interesant an.
wie ich in diversen post gelesen hab wurden viele den spielen weil der name sich schon gut anhohrt und was gegen den dk boom wahre

und was mier am besten gefahlt ist das wort mage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



troll timemage xD*_


----------



## Minorjiel (9. Juni 2009)

bruskass schrieb:


> Vorneweg, schön Geschrieben hast bestimmt ein wenig gebraucht
> 
> Danach kommt, es ist trotzdem sinnlos da nie soetwas eingeführt werden wird..
> 
> ...



Hm, seit WotLK braucht man auch keinen Mage, keinen Hexenmeister, keinen Paladin, keinen Krieger, keinen Jäger, keinen Druiden, keinen Schurken und auch keinen Schamanen mehr. Man braucht nur noch Tank, Heiler, Melee- und Fernkampf-DD. Wäre aber langweilig, wenn es jeweils nur eine Klasse gäbe. 

Warum soll eigentlich im nächsten Addon, wenn es denn eins gibt, der Dämonenjäger eingeführt werden und nicht der Zeitmagier, Schlachtermeister oder Drachenreiter oder sonstwas? Ist doch genau so eine Spekulation wie die Sache mit dem Zeitmagier (oder hab' ich was verpasst?)


----------



## Maghar (9. Juni 2009)

so wie auf seite zwei versprochen hier nun eine zeichnung zum Zeitmagier

ich hab mal die sanduhr als primäres erkennungszeichen genutzt (siehe halskette, rechte hand und die stickereien am gesichtstuch und den ärmeln)
das runde ding an den schulterklappen soll übrigens nen mechanisches uhrwerk sein...
ich hab mir mal die freiheit genommen keine explicite waffe einzuzeichnen   ich kann einfach keine waffen zeichnen >.<




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/3572/dsc00140m.jpg


----------



## Maghar (9. Juni 2009)

ups... okay das drehen hab ich vergessen
bitte keinen nackenkranpf deswegen bekommen


----------



## Scrätcher (9. Juni 2009)

Wird man den dann auch als Hordengoblin spielen können? oO


----------



## Jusnuk (9. Juni 2009)

Der Zeitriss ist so wie es da steht wirklich imba.
Aber vielleicht könnte man es so machen, wie bei Magier das sheepen. Wenn man Leute angreift, die im Zeitriss sind, werden diese wieder zurückgeholt.

@ TE : Wirklich gute Idee


----------



## Gabbamarcus (9. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weiter so^^


----------



## Schlamm (9. Juni 2009)

Mir gefällt der Name aber iwie nicht, denn es gibt ja bereits einen "Magier". Zeitmagier hört sich dann eher nach einem Update vom alten Magier an. 
Wie wärs mit Zeitwandler, Zeitschreiter oder so...


----------



## Su-Si (9. Juni 2009)

bruskass schrieb:


> ... ist meine persönliche Meinung zu neuen Klassen sowieso absolut negativ siehe das Dk fiasko..
> Ich bin Heldenklassen auch eher abgeneigt, und bin fest davon überzeugt das man Dks im raid, sowohl im pvp nicht braucht.



Bitte nicht auch diesen Thread zum (+) oder (-) des Dk verkommen lassen. Ist ja auch nicht die Frage, OB eine neue Heldenklasse kommt, sondern nur welche das sein könnte. Daher kann ja auch nicht Thema sein, ob man Heldenklassen prima findet oder nicht bzw wie zufrieden man mit dem Dk ist - sie kommen einfach.

In solchen Threads toben sich die Einfallsreichen (und Unterbeschäftigten^^) halt mit ihren Spekulationen aus, wie eine solche neue Heldenklasse (die kommen wird) aussehen könnte oder sollte. Ich finds unterhaltsam. muss ja nicht alles einen direkten Sinn haben.



bruskass schrieb:


> ausserdem wird denke ich sowieso im nächsten addon erstmal der "dämonenjäger" eingeführt..


Und auch wenn "eh der Dämonenjäger eingeführt" werden sollte (steht das schon fest? Einmal bitte Quellenangabe), verbietet es sich ja nicht, trotzdem ein paar kreative Eingenvorschläge zu bringen

Zumindest stehen die Chancen für eine castende Klasse nicht schlecht (ob Dämonenjäger, Zeitmagier oder den schrecklichen Eskimos), denn mit dem DK gibt es bereits eine Melee-Klasse und ob Wut oder Runenmacht ... naja


----------



## numisel (9. Juni 2009)

Das Einfachste wäre "Bronzedrache", aber sie sind nunmal Zeitmagier und so werden sie auch Ingame genannt.
Oder wie wärs mit "Temporalwächter"?


----------



## Ildraco (9. Juni 2009)

Nö


Zeitmagier ist am besten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuman (9. Juni 2009)

Ich denk es wird schwer so ne klasse zu implementieren. Was soll der denn für equip anziehen? Wenn er größtenteils supporten soll,
dann brauch er keinen spelldmg, außer zum Beispiel, der Tempowertungsbuff wird direkt 
von deinem Tempowert beeinflusst.
Aber ansonsten gute Idee.


----------



## Gromark (9. Juni 2009)

Hi

Super Idee, schreib es ins offizielle Forum und ich denke die meisten hier werden die Daumen druecken, dass was draus wird und Ich würde mich sehr freuen

Danke an deine Kreativität

Mfg Gromark =)


----------



## Rappi (9. Juni 2009)

Sundarkness schrieb:


> natürlich ^^
> wird bestimmt lustig mit *Timemages* in BG's!
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube es nicht. Die Klasse ist derzeit nur eine Idee und gleich wird der passende, "cooler" wirkende, englische Begriff gefunden.


----------



## Quana (9. Juni 2009)

Die Idee gefällt mir sehr gut. Würde ich sofort spielen.

Ein Heilbaum würde mir gut gefallen, fände es toll mal nicht mit Mana zu heilen.

Band der Zeit: Kanlisierungszauber, der über 5 sek x Gesundheit wieder herstellt
rieselnder Sand: hot
...

Aber auch die Sache mit dem Tank ist toll.

Zahn der Zeit: so was wie Rüstungszerreißen

Einen reinen Supporter fände ich auch schön, aber nachdem jeder nur viel DPS machen will, wird er wohl nur selten gespielt werden.

Ich denke man muss für diese Klasse keine eigene Rasse entwickeln. Man ist sozusagen ein "in der Zeit gestrandeter", der von den Drachen ausgebildet wird um die Zeit zu schützen und dann wieder zu seinem Volk zurück geschickt wird. Die Drachenform als Reittierersatz bekommt man nach einer langen und schweren Questreie für die Drachen nach der man dann ehrenhalber in Ihren Stamm, oder wie das bei den Drachen auch immer heißt, aufgenommen wird. Sowas wie Blutsbruderschaft.

Den Namen Zeitwandler fände ich auch besser als Zeitmagier.


----------



## Elementy (4. November 2009)

Da der Zeitmagier auf eine so grosse Bandbreite an beliebtheit in der Community gestossen ist habe ich mich einfach mal erdreistet dem guten einen skilltree zu verpassen bisher ist nur der Sand Baum der drei baeume fertig <Zeit<healt und supportet>|Sand<macht das was jeder braucht ein wenig dmg auch wenn ich geflamt werde das das storytechnisch nicht passt sry den fand ich einfach notwendig>|???<ist fuers tanken zustaendig>
Ich habe einem grossen Bronzedrachen Zweihandschwerter und Stangenwaffen in seiner Damage Funktion zugestanden das wird sich sicherlich zu schwert und schild in der tank und supporterform umfunktionieren lassen. und fuer die ganz neugierigen hier der link zu dem ersten Skilltree

http://www.war-tools.com/ct.html?l=66258

PS: Ich muss mich fuer ss stat scharfes s und ae oe und ue entschuldigen aber meine tastatur ist englisch <energie musste ich als ressource benutzen da zeit leider nicht waehlbar war und die haesslicher fragezeichen wollt ich ned im hintergrund haben >


----------



## Asra111 (4. November 2009)

stellt euch mal vor ihr könnt mit der fähikeit Dejavu die bosse in raids zurückversetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carlor1337 (4. November 2009)

Mir gefällt die Idee auch sehr gut, is was neues, kreatives

Als 3. Talentbaum könnt man vllt. was heilermäßiges machen?

Die von dir vorgeschlagenen Fähigkeiten klingen allesamt wie Mischungen aus Prince of Persia, Gaara ( "Sandgrab" *hust*) und dem
eigentlichem Magier.

Gefällt mir allerdings richtig gut, ich hab nichts dagegen wenn er eingefügt wird :-)


----------



## FonKeY (4. November 2009)

hm so 5/10 punkten.... idee so naja und rechtschreibung und formulierungen sind ausbaufähig^^


----------



## WoWFreak112 (4. November 2009)

Pfefi schrieb:


> _2.4 Das Startgebiet_
> Die Zeitmagier starten in einer instanzierten Umgebung, wie es beim Todesritter ist, in den Höhlen der Zeit. Man könnte eine neue HdZ daraus machen: Eine einzige Front und man hat den Buff „Zeitkämpfer“ ständig oben. Dieser ermöglicht es dem Zeitmagier durch die Zeit zu kämpfen wie es die Drachen da in der Drachenöde tun. Wenn Die Zeitmagier alle Aufgaben erfüllt haben und die Schlacht gewonnen haben ist es ihnen möglich die Instanz zu verlassen und ihre Dienste der Allianz oder der Horde anzubieten. Dies könnte man noch ein bisschen ausschmücken usw.



Mein Vorschlag hierzu, das Startgebiet könnte verschiedene Ereignisse aus dre Geschichte enthalten die von den ewigen gestört werden würden, nich nru eine sondern mehrere^^

Super Idee 
Zeitmagier? willl ich!


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (4. November 2009)

weiß nicht obs auf den 8 seiten schon mal vorkam.. abr der boss vor dem geheimgang in hdz stratholme kann doch sowas in der art.. von wegen ein aoe der alle ziele im umkreis verlangsamt von der bewegung her und die cast/schlag geschwindigkeit verringert während er normales tempo behält.. wenn sich alle bewegen bei dem bosskampf und er zündet das dann sieht das echt geil aus wie alle in zeitlupe agieren und nur er durch die gruppe fegt


----------



## Niachis (16. November 2009)

Elementy schrieb:


> http://www.war-tools.com/ct.html?l=66258




Wahnsinn, das ist echt Ausbaufähig!


----------



## jay390 (16. November 2009)

Klingt nicht schlecht. Mir wären aber trotzdem die Klingenmeister und die Blutmagier aus Warcraft 3 lieber.


----------



## Ulthras (16. November 2009)

Rappi schrieb:


> Ich glaube es nicht. Die Klasse ist derzeit nur eine Idee und gleich wird der passende, "cooler" wirkende, englische Begriff gefunden.



absolut meine meinung..


Ansonsten find ich die Idee gut, nur, wenn man bedenkt, dass alle anderen Klassen wie "Schurke" oder "Krieger" so einen unausgefallenen Typ und Namen haben, finde ich die Idee des Zeitmagiers zu speziell bzw. zu absurd. Auch, weil er nur von Drachen spielbar wäre, und ich denke nicht, dass, wenn Blizz die einführen würde, die zur Horde oder Allianz gehen würden, sondern so ne Art Söldnervolk wären... Ich hab mir ja schon bei den Goblins erhofft, dass sie Söldner werden, aber nein.....^^


----------



## Thimothy (16. November 2009)

Das is ja mal was cooles! 
Die Idee ist wirklich schön!!

/.push


----------



## Duides (16. November 2009)

hat nen ziemlichen haken^^ des wäre ja wie nen shurke über range der dich dauerstunen kann...


Ps: wieso nennt man es nicht einfach Zeitjäger oder Zeitverschieber? oda gleich Gezeiten Orakel xD


----------



## Allvis (16. November 2009)

JO,super Idee,falls du aber noch die Talentbäume hinzufügen willst habe ich eine super Seite^^





http://www.war-tools.com/?p=ct

MFG
  Allvis


----------



## Angita (16. November 2009)

Hi,

super Idee, ich würde diese Klasse sofort spielen!

Was mir noch gefallen würde, ist wenn der Zeitmagier / Zeitwandler einige Raidbuffs hätte:
* Rieseln
Jede auf das Ziel gewirkte Heilung wird um x% erhöht
* Zeit
Die Tempowertung der Gruppe / des Schlachtzuges wird um x% erhöht


Für die Supporterklasse wären folgende Fähigkeiten sehr gut vorstellbar:
* Rückruf
Pro Bosskampf kann jedes Gruppen- bzw. Schlachtzugsmittglied einmal von Tot zurück gerufen werden. Jedoch darf das Ziel nicht zuvor durch einen anderen Zauber zurück geholt worden sein.
* Wirbelsturm
Um ein befreundes Ziel wird ein Sandwirbel erzeugt, dieser absobiert den Schaden um x%


Naja träumen darf man...


So far
Angita


----------

